# Which DOXA are you wearing today?



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lets see some pics of which DOXA you are wearing today:-!


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

600T-Graph Sharkhunter:-!:-!

View attachment 981353


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

The one on the wrist...
View attachment 981635


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

5000T COSC Professional


----------



## horus006 (Aug 31, 2012)

1500T today. I love this watch!

View attachment 981708


----------



## azaremba (Jan 10, 2011)

A little older than most of yours, not to mention I wouldn't place anywhere near deep water! But a doxa is a doxa. Go Bulls, beat the Heat.


----------



## azaremba (Jan 10, 2011)

So small... Lets try this again











azaremba said:


> A little older than most of yours, not to mention I wouldn't place anywhere near deep water! But a doxa is a doxa. Go Bulls, beat the Heat.


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Decisions decisions... 
View attachment 982112


I think I'll rock the T-Graph tomorrow.
View attachment 982111


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 982719


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang Vinnie. That would look great on Doxa rubber....



Vincent Kolakowski said:


> View attachment 982719


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

skin diver said:


> Decisions decisions...
> View attachment 982112
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice collection sir

Sent from your moms phone


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

750T Professional Military which only 20 were made

View attachment 983156


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Surfstang2020 said:


> Very nice collection sir
> 
> Sent from your moms phone


Thanks bro... Hey tell my mom we're heading back to shore when she's done surfin' with you guys.
(funniest phone tag I've seen yet! LMAO)


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

Trusty TUSA today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A bit of orange today..


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Which DOXA are you wearing today? I am wearing a Golden Boy!*

*"Golden Boy" Doxa Sub 5000T COSC Military Sharkhunter watch associated with it - TV series 02/26*
Here we go as my fellow Washingtonian Skin Diver has put me up to this having posted a thread on "Ultimate Doxa". He mentioned that I am AKA Golden Boy and all will be revealed. He is a 750T wizard you know so, I cannot let him and all you Doxaholics down, can I?

This is the story! I asked a fellow Doxaholic back in December 2012 what I should have in my collection and the response I got was "get a PVD military Doxa Sub". So, I called Andy from Doxa to ask him if he has one and if so, is there a COSC version. He said as it so happens he has a 5000T Military as per DOXA SUB 5000T Military Edition Sharkhunter by DOXA watches, SWISS MADE WATCHES since 1889| but a COSC one of two acquired by CBS for the TV series Golden Boy which its premiere is going to aired on 02/26/2013 Golden Boy Video - Golden Boy - Series Premiere 2.26.13 - CBS.com They returned one, not having been used and it was on a NATO strap. So, for a good price I bought it and put my own NATO strap on it see photo below. I am now waiting for the matching PVD bracelet and certificate of authenticity paperwork to arrive from Switzerland, which should be by April.

I do not know how much exposure there will be of Golden Boy's watch; if it would be of the same ilk as The Sahara movie Dr. Clive Cussler character Dirk Pitt played by Matthew McConaughey in 2005 where his 600T with the signature orange dial which one of these was up for sale for a whopping $6,000 (never) three months or so ago and was not sold. This one has changed hands a few times having been bought for $2,000 then sold for over $3,000 and then about $4,000 as it was allegedly was one of a few 600T used in the movie with a certificate of authenticity with a spelling mistake.

Well I am not going to be one of these people who will flip this to make a nice profit etc. It will be a permanent one in my Doxa Sub collection, which will be talking point with bragging rights to boot.

So, there you have it. It is Oscar night, who will win and who really cares?

Blessings to all of you Doxaholics everywhere

View attachment 985047​


----------



## sealawyer (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Which DOXA are you wearing today? I am wearing a Golden Boy!*



mondrayuk said:


> *"Golden Boy" Doxa Sub 5000T COSC Military Sharkhunter watch associated with it - TV series 02/26*Here we go as my fellow Washingtonian Skin Diver has put me up to this having posted a thread on "Ultimate Doxa". He mentioned that I am AKA Golden Boy and all will be revealed. He is a 750T wizard you know so, I cannot let him and all you Doxaholics down, can I?
> 
> This is the story! I asked a fellow Doxaholic back in December 2012 what I should have in my collection and the response I got was "get a PVD military Doxa Sub". So, I called Andy from Doxa to ask him if he has one and if so, is there a COSC version. He said as it so happens he has a 5000T Military as per DOXA SUB 5000T Military Edition Sharkhunter by DOXA watches, SWISS MADE WATCHES since 1889| but a COSC one of two acquired by CBS for the TV series Golden Boy which its premiere is going to aired on 02/26/2013 Golden Boy Video - Golden Boy - Series Premiere 2.26.13 - CBS.com They returned one, not having been used and it was on a NATO strap. So, for a good price I bought it and put my own NATO strap on it see photo below. I am now waiting for the matching PVD bracelet and certificate of authenticity paperwork to arrive from Switzerland, which should be by April.
> 
> ...


Good for you mondrayuk! It's nice to hear about a collectable finding a good home and being appreciated rather than being an object just to be "flipped".

Wear it in good health and enjoy! |>


----------



## snue (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Which DOXA are you wearing today? I am wearing a Golden Boy!*

SUB 1500T today
View attachment 985835


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Which DOXA are you wearing today? I am wearing a Golden Boy!*

That is now a collector's item as it is no longer made!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Which DOXA are you wearing today? I am wearing a Golden Boy!*

My Favourite of my *DOXAS*, the 300 RI.
Nice watches everyone.
Robt


----------



## qcypdzyu57 (Feb 22, 2013)

looks nice!


----------



## Czechsaint (Jul 30, 2012)

My small collection, sadly I wear my Casio Mudman 95% of the time though as it is the only watch I've had that can survive my job and the related elements, but I love my Doxa when off duty.
View attachment 987321


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*300 TG on Sinn Rubber.....*


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

This 22mm leather has sneakily become my favorite shoes for the 1200 pro


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Which DOXA are you wearing today? I am wearing a Golden Boy!*

Nice bracelet and I have noticed the bezel has the metric scale


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Excellent Sharkie COSC there


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

There's only one in the collection, so when it's Doxa time (as it is today and all of last week):

View attachment 993150

_Paulien approves of my DWL
_
RonB

PS - need to be more precise; when I said one, I mean only one SUB; there are 2 more that we don't really wear

View attachment 993153


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Hi MHE225 - your dog knows a good watch when it see one as it seems to have sniffed out your Doxa Sub. There should be a limited edition of that 1200T Professional "Canine Tested & Approved for ASPCA".


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Lets see some pics of which DOXA you are wearing today:-!


Dirk on a Zulu.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Hi nervexpro55: Excellent and it will also look good on an orange one. Dr. Clive Cussler would be proud of you for wearing this watch - one can't help smile when see this. Thanks for revealing it.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

My favourite, the 1200T Pro...


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

1200T Searambler


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

That looks great Jack....going to take one off BOR and check it out...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> That looks great Jack....going to take one off BOR and check it out...


Thanks Dave. The Sinns work great on The Doxa's that's if you like rubber. 
Cheers Mate....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

800Ti

View attachment 996638


----------



## Bennettc14 (Apr 30, 2012)

View attachment 996697


My beadblasted Sub750 Searambler of course!


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*my only one.....*


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Hi Horotice: Nice to see this one as it is a great everyday work horse. I have a Sharkie version and they make great siblings. The 800Ti for those who are not familiar, with this model, is a titanium case and most of the bracelet with a steel bezel and inner bracelet links. The titanium is hard wearing, more anti corrosive in salt water, noticeably lighter and very practical. The 800Ti is a cross over hybrid as the Doxa site describes as by taking parts of the 750T and 1500T/5000T to combine into one unique watch. 750T - case design size, dial design, flat crystal and absent of the HEV/HRV 1500T/5000T - bracelet design, screw attachment to the lugs to the case, bracelet ratchet diver extension. I never have to be worried about dinging it etc. as its purpose for me is wear it for the everyday situations desk diving to preserve the condition of the rare more valuable pieces I have.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Agreed mondrayuk! I think the 800Ti is truly a "best of" model and wears very well on my 7" wrist. Can't say enough good things about the size, weight and ratcheting bracelet! And one more item for those of you wondering. The non-lumed seconds hand is a complete non-issue. I hemmed and hawed about it for quite some time, but in the end it does not bother me in the least (and I do like lume!).


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

750T.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Horoticus,,,I did not know the second hand was not lumed on the 800Ti......I have thanks to a mate on the forum a now no longer produced orange dialed diver with Unbelievable hour/minute plus fully numbered bezel Lume and the second hand is black....non lumed. So at first I thought ....looks strange....when wearing at night and then I noticed the second hand eclipsed the minute and hour hands on the dial each rotation......and it actually looks pretty cool and you still know "in a way" where the second hand is......does the 800TI present similarly under Lume?all the best Dave


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Joining in to the Doxa fun... My first ever Doxa (not counting Synchron vintage), picked up today this budget friendly Aquaman..
View attachment 999082


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> I did not know the second hand was not lumed on the 800Ti. When wearing at night does the second hand eclipse the minute and hour hands on the dial each rotation so you still know "in a way" where the second hand is?


Dave - Yes, in darkness you can see the seconds hand sweep over the lumed hour and minute hands if you study it carefully enough. Hope this helps!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Horoticus........it is just so different to see the hands disappear and re appear at night...all the best Dave


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

View attachment 999844

THURSDAY

;-)


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

750 sharkhunter GMT


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Searambler 750 back on my wrist


View attachment 1000028


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 1000077


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

You can do the same with TUeSdaAy but that does not have the same pattern consecutive letters of TUSA as ThUrSdAy


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Still with Aquaman.. Today on leather.
View attachment 1000439


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

mondrayuk said:


> You can do the same with TUeSdaAy but that does not have the same pattern consecutive letters of TUSA as ThUrSdAy


ohhh....its getting all Da Vinci Code isn't it?.... just a minute..... that was Rolex product placement wasn't it?

Going to go non-traditional today....
View attachment 1000614

Shark Ceramica (not the XL).... not everyone's cup of tea....but brings back great memories of wandering Kowloon looking for Doxa dealers :-!


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

Wearing it again this morning!

View attachment 1000673


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

View attachment 1000906


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Well if I had not sold it and USPS had not lost it and if USPS would have paid my claim......I would have bought another one and be wearing it today........:-|
Its just money....*;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Still the 1200! Tomorrow I'll wear another watch but it will be back on my wrist on Sunday! 


Doxa 1200T 25.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Doxa 1200T 27.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Doxa 1200T 24.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Doxa 1200T 28.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

Yellow Aquaman today.


----------



## phoricu (Aug 27, 2012)

Doxa 1000t pro!

View attachment 1001242


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

View attachment 1001410

Wearing my 300T-graph Pro above while meeting Bret Michaels.
View attachment 1001412


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

skin diver said:


> View attachment 1000906



Love the 750 Divingstar in Yellow. Let me know when you want to dump it


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Love the 750 Divingstar in Yellow. Let me know when you want to dump it


Thanks Orange... I issue myself a penalty for not wiping the smudges from the bezel before taking the shot!!

Sorry mate, this COSC version is permanently attached to my collection!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

mondrayuk said:


> Hi MHE225 - your dog knows a good watch when it see one as it seems to have sniffed out your Doxa Sub. There should be a limited edition of that 1200T Professional "Canine Tested & Approved for ASPCA".


Good one! But of course that watch is already quite special and a small run LE, same as I am wearing today, the 1200T Diving With Legends. Here is a pic of 3 together, mine along with two on the wrists of the actual Legends, David Trotter and Ralph Wilbanks.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm a little blue.


----------



## John Abel (Sep 19, 2008)

I didnt see the one I am currently wearing.....so here it is. Worn almost every day since I bought it. It certainly has seen its bumps and bruises, yet is only a paint job and a cleaning away from being most impressive. I work in a factory in the maintenance department, so every day is a tough day. DOXA's are just as tough as they look.

Apparently the picture didnt post. To keep it interesting....it is a 750T Caribbean. Perhaps next time.

J


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

John Abel said:


> I didnt see the one I am currently wearing.....so here it is. Worn almost every day since I bought it. It certainly has seen its bumps and bruises, yet is only a paint job and a cleaning away from being most impressive. I work in a factory in the maintenance department, so every day is a tough day. DOXA's are just as tough as they look.
> 
> Apparently the picture didnt post. To keep it interesting....it is a 750T Caribbean. Perhaps next time.
> 
> J


John please try again. Being a fan of the blues i would love to see your 750T.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 1006571


Really happy with this one.. can see more Doxas in my future.


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Doxa 5000T Sharkhunter on Isofrane.

View attachment 1007006


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*my only one for now.....but the hunt is on.....*b-)


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

powboyz said:


> *my only one for now.....but the hunt is on.....*b-)


What are you looking for????


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

I have had my eye on a Doxa for a few months now and finally, yesterday, my girlfriend informed me I could not buy one. I am 17 and already whipped. Darn, the Doxa Pro's are so awesome...


----------



## guy0783 (Jul 25, 2012)

View attachment 1017319


Color seems off, but a photographer I am not. Anyway, this is the wrist-rider today.

Feels good to have a little Orange on. Fixing to watch my Cowboys play Oregon. Maybe, just maybe, a little extra orange on my part will help.

edit: Turns out, the watch I wore did nothing to inspire my team. Superstition takes a hit today.


----------



## JBPilot (Feb 13, 2012)

My sub 800Ti. It's my daily wear when I'm home from work. I started wearing titanium several years ago and will never (willingly) go back to SS!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Good choice as I have a 800Ti Sharkhunter for the same reason. I wear my SS Doxa Subs occasionally and noticeably heavier. The Ti is unique and well thought out as described on Doxa Sub website. The only criticism I have is that a HRV/HEV should have been added to be in line with specification of 300T Graph, 1200T, 1500T, 4000T & 5000T as well as competitors models. It now expected that Dive Watches with minimum of WR 500m/1,650ft should have HRV/HEVs. Most of us never dive to the point that we need to go into a decompression chamber etc. so the helium part becomes irrelevant BUT the dive watch market is very competitive with so many to choose from therefore, the saying is "as in Rome doe as The Romans do!"


----------



## Laurent (in France) (Sep 5, 2006)

Doxa from the french Marine Nationale!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

750T Sharkhunter "white-shark". This was the first version of the 750T Sharkhunter before DOXA switched to the orange minute hand. They only made 50 before the switch.


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

Doxa 750 pro









Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

In Cabo, ready for more sun & surf.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Resting after its inaugural dive. We took an easy, two tank dive around Pelican Rock and the North Wall, near the Cabo arch. Best part of the adventure: my two girls & two nephews all took their first dives with us! I might just have four more converts ready to return to the deeps.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

gwold said:


> Resting after its inaugural dive. We took an easy, two tank dive around Pelican Rock and the North Wall, near the Cabo arch. Best part of the adventure: my two girls & two nephews all took their first dives with us! I might just have four more converts ready to return to the deeps.


That's awesome! Did you take any pics either before, or during the dive?


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wearing my 300T-graph Pro to take my baby girl to the vet this morning...


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

subkrawler said:


> That's awesome! Did you take any pics either before, or during the dive?


Thanks, 'krawler.

I got a few before, and the dive master took some of us after.

Class time on the boat:









Suiting up:









Post-dive:

All okay:









Some Doxa orange to make these photos semi-legit:









The Arch, to prove we were there:









It was a great time. All four kids agree their first dive was the highlight of the week!

Greg


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

gwold said:


> Thanks, 'krawler.
> 
> I got a few before, and the dive master took some of us after.
> 
> ...


Greg, awesome photos of my favorite sport. The excitement of "the first time" is just fantastic. Thanks so much for sharing. :-!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Jason71 said:


> Greg, awesome photos of my favorite sport. The excitement of "the first time" is just fantastic. Thanks so much for sharing. :-!


Yup...great photos Greg!|>

Overall, how were the diving conditions? Was it pretty rough? I noticed everyone was wearing life preservers.


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

My Doxa Searambler!


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

subkrawler said:


> Overall, how were the diving conditions? Was it pretty rough? I noticed everyone was wearing life preservers.


It wasn't too rough at all, except for boat wake. The captain insisted everyone wear the life preservers, even crew, while underway due to the maritime rules in the area.

Diving conditions were decent. The water was in the mid-60s F, so we were all given 7mm suits. Visibility wasn't too good, maybe 30-40 ft, mostly due to the season and all the traffic. Where we dove was just outside the Cabo San Lucas marina, and really close to the arch at the land's end, so every kind of tour imaginable was passing through. It was a good spot for the beginners' dive, being close in like that and because they had a roped-off section of bay reserved for only divers and snorkelers.

I enjoyed the sea life there as well. I don't get down enough to name species, but did see a white-tipped shark, a number of starfish, and a good variety of other fish including schools of smallish grouper and a number of Moorish Idols. Sadly, I don't have a case for my camera yet.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I waited to post in this thread until I was genuinely wearing one of my Doxas. Today I have a Conference Expo to attend so it's a good excuse to wear my SUB 1200T Professional Diving With Legends watch.



I don't wear it everyday, but certain days it just needs to be worn.


----------



## Diver52 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sub 300T Professional, Yesterday was the Chrono. Pics will be coming..... Have to take some.


----------



## Diver52 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sub 300T Professional, Yesterday was the Chrono. Pics will be coming..... Have to take some.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

After seeing the Fabian Cousteau pics, I decided to go for some orange. Wearing the 5000T Pro for dinner out with my wife, and friends.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

The orange in 4000T goes to any place. Here I'm going to a business meeting and in my opinion looks great.
Judge for yourself!:-d

Michael


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

This it just arrived today I'm officially in the club now and I'm loving this watch - it has blown me away I can't take my eyes off my wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats Thuggee and welcome to the club!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

My Sharkhunter on Shark


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

On honeymoon with my first DOXA, the COSC 750T Pro:


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I have the same model and there were only 130 COSCs - 30 of them made available to the public. This is top of the Doxa Sub Holy Grail Tree together with the 5000T Seaconqueror Professional COSC which I also have. Congratulations for been just married and on your honeymoon.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

mondrayuk said:


> I have the same model and there were only 130 COSCs - 30 of them made available to the public. This is top of the Doxa Sub Holy Grail Tree together with the 5000T Seaconqueror Professional COSC which I also have. Congratulations for been just married and on your honeymoon.


What do you mean by "30 of them made available to the public'?


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Apparently, I was told that only 100 COSC Professional editions were available on-line and additional 30 were available through selected retailers to The Public. The retail edition has neither reference to Clive Cussler nor the Sahara movie on the caseback, which is the version I have


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe I'm just biased to black-dial divers, but even with the "Doxa orange" pedigree and the attention-grabbing splash of color, I just can't warm up to an orange dial. Anyone know which version is more popular?

That last 750T Sharkie with the orange strap looks great though. Wonder if I could get a 1200T from Doxa with an orange rubber strap instead of the included black...


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

Im wearing my GMT sharkhunter.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

The 750T COSC Divingstar - Holy Grail Deluxe!


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

mom's day... thinkin the 300T on rubba.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

TG on a bonefrog zulu.....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

What happened to the Sinn band mod Jack? Strap changing to the highest level .......all the best mate Dave..


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> What happened to the Sinn band mod Jack? Strap changing to the highest level .......all the best mate Dave..


Dave the Sinn rubber is still my favorite. The Zulu makes it look tougher.... Cheers mate!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron K. (Dec 5, 2012)

Very excited to finally join the Doxa club.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*This Searambler get most of my Wrist time.
*


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Four days ago I attended an awards banquet and I decided to wear my turquoise shirt. Well, then I just had to match with my Doxa SUB1200T NUMA!


----------



## JimmyMac (Dec 7, 2011)

Keep reaching for the 750T every morning. Seems the Omega's just not getting any wrist time nowdays, apart from special occasions but even then I have to think really hard about it :-!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

600T Divingstar


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

1000t Mil PRO...


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

The 750T COSC Professional is the C2 Corvette 1967 427 engine with 450 bhp of the lot, a classic among the classics. Only 130 were ever made, 30 made available to the public via retailers. All sold out! This is probably one of the most desirable models and version! The Dogs Bollocks!

It does not get much better than this !!!!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

That is the way to go my friend!!! Excellent.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Vintage DS.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

300T sharky on BoR today.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## horus006 (Aug 31, 2012)

Arrived by UPS today!! 750T Pro COSC


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Well Done and welcome to the Holy Grail club 750T Professional COSC


----------



## JonR55 (Mar 3, 2013)

I gota wear Orange! My 600T professional.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Super


----------



## gpension (Dec 8, 2009)

New to me....750T GMT on a great new Nato....


----------



## horus006 (Aug 31, 2012)

gpension said:


> New to me....750T GMT on a great new Nato....


That is an amazing combo right there!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

750T Searambler, for a morning of fishing the Gulf.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

With imminent news about new offerings, i had to strap on my 800ti.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

A MF of a watch!


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

A 1500T Professional - only 50 made all sold out. I absolutely love it and numbered 0007/1500 Licensed to Thrill!


----------



## moeng389 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am proudly wearing my Doxa Sub 300 (black U.S. Divers logo) and have been for many years since I bought it back in the summer of 1968.


----------



## opt (Aug 24, 2011)

My first Doxa. T750 Professional.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Just arrived. Hello world!



















-T


----------



## DaMann (Feb 22, 2013)

moeng389 said:


> I am proudly wearing my Doxa Sub 300 (black U.S. Divers logo) and have been for many years since I bought it back in the summer of 1968.
> View attachment 1134596


Since 1968? That's fantastic! Hard to beat that as a Doxa fan!


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

At Daytona Beach this weekend for the Coke Zero 400... Helluva race...


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Nato fiesta ;-)























Cheers!
/Peter


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

In Florida having a softshell crab sandwich for dinner while sporting my SUB 1200T Professional Diving With Legends tonight....


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

NUMA blue on a rainy day in Orlando...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

On the road today with the 'rambler...

-T


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

Searambler on Doxa rubber today...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*750 Searambler to work today & Saturday

*


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Wearing my new 1200T NUMA, on my last day in Key Biscayne.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Wearing my new 1200T NUMA, on my last day in Key Biscayne.


So you finally got it. Enjoy the beauty and wear it in good health. I'll have to try it in Cayman.

Michael


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

The world's (currently) largest container ship the Mærsk Mc-Kinney Møller arrived at Gothenburg Port this morning and I went to have a look. Wearing a matching DOXA of course.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been switching back and forth between this watch (1000T PA), and my new Tudor BB.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Steve Tracy said:


>


looks like that crab is trying desperately to escape being bitten, lol.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

1200T NUMA, while stuck in 5:00 traffic on I-10, 12 miles outside of Baton Rouge. Probably not the best route to take on a Friday before a holiday weekend, but that's ok. The Gulf awaits, dives will be made, so all is right with the world.;-)


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Just switched to this for my Friday evening...HAGWE!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

the 600T on a summer nato: I'm still searching for the rambler version, sigh.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Today I'm wearing my Doxa orange hat with my 1200T Professional. That is a great combo! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## gdman714 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've joined the Doxa club with a 1200T Searambler:


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Like I said...dives will be made.b-)


----------



## reloloco (Aug 27, 2006)

My TUSA 1000 #31


----------



## waldii (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## enraged4 (Jun 22, 2013)

4000T


----------



## gizzzmo (Aug 29, 2008)

800ti Professional ;-)










Gesendet von meinem MI 2S mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

subkrawler said:


> 1200T NUMA, while stuck in 5:00 traffic on I-10, 12 miles outside of Baton Rouge. Probably not the best route to take on a Friday before a holiday weekend, but that's ok. The Gulf awaits, dives will be made, so all is right with the world.;-)


Looks like its running almost 30 minutes fast......


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Vlciudoli said:


> Looks like its running almost 30 minutes fast......


"5:00 traffic" ranges from 5:00-5:59, and that's what most of us call it here in the Deep South of the US. I think you guys in the UK call it "rush hour".


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

subkrawler said:


> I think you guys in the UK call it "rush hour".


Where I grew up, "y'all" fits here, but where I live now the saying is "youse guys." :-d


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Horoticus said:


> Where I grew up, "y'all" fits here, but where I live now the saying is "youse guys." :-d


Well, I figured if I'd said "y'all", and with Viciudoli being a Brit...I'd have totally lost him.:-d


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd find 'Y'all' far, FAR preferable to 'youse'....

And don't forget, we watch a lot of your TV here, so I consider myself bilingual now  .


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Vlciudoli said:


> I'd find 'Y'all' far, FAR preferable to 'youse'....
> 
> And don't forget, we watch a lot of your TV here, so I consider myself bilingual now  .


Uh oh, our televised garbage is floating across the pond...how embarrassing.:-d


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

5000T Pro COSC today ...


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

600 PRO Dirk Pitt.


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

I've had most of the different Doxa offerings over the years and for me, the 1200t is just about perfect. The orange dial, brushed and polished finish and the BOR bracelet make this one a true work of art.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 750 Searambler today


----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)

Just took off my 600T and now I'm wearing this.o|


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sharkhunter on GasGasBones


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

ripper said:


>


This is an excellent photo, makes me pine for some Doxa Orange in ways that a lot of wrist shots don't already. Well done.


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

dinexus said:


> This is an excellent photo, makes me pine for some Doxa Orange in ways that a lot of wrist shots don't already. Well done.


Thank you so much!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

ripper said:


> Thank you so much!


PS: Everyone check out Ripper's photostream on Flickr. Some seriously amazing Doxa and non-Doxa material alike here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

/mancrush


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Superb pictures.


----------



## Diver52 (Apr 19, 2013)

dinexus said:


> PS: Everyone check out Ripper's photostream on Flickr. Some seriously amazing Doxa and non-Doxa material alike here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> /mancrush


I haven't been on the forum for a while so I checked it out. Nice watches and very good photography. Great Eye candy.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Doxa


----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## karol1302 (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Received a new NATO from Gunny this morning.


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Wearing this one today. My only one in fact after owning very many over the years.


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

GMT sharkhunter today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Today I went with my vintage Ernest Borel SUB 200T Sharkhunter. From the period when Doxa and Ernest Borel shared similar dials. Worn on a NATO Bond strap, it keeps great time.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Merry Christmas!

RD


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

in celebration of a long-lost 600t finding it's way home recently, here's a holiday greeting to all doxa fans:
bad shot, it does say 600T under the minute hand.


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

2005 T-Graph Pro with In-Line Date. Only 10 made. Upgraded with GMT Bracelet and then Polished beads.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

R you very sure that Only 10 are made, where you get the information from??


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

Bettamacrostoma said:


> R you very sure that Only 10 are made, where you get the information from??


From Doxa. It was posted some time ago in these forums. There were the last 10 made, something about running out of the radial date dials.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Conky said:


> From Doxa. It was posted some time ago in these forums. There were the last 10 made, something about running out of the radial date dials.


 Photo of *'in line' date 2005 T graph *are quite common on the internet. Seems like there is more then '10' of them around. Just my personal observation


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

Conky said:


> From Doxa. It was posted some time ago in these forums. There were the last 10 made, something about running out of the radial date dials.





Bettamacrostoma said:


> Photo of *'in line' date 2005 T graph *are quite common on the internet. Seems like there is more then '10' of them around. Just my personal observation


If I was going to sell mine and command a high price because of the rarity, I would hunt down the thread. But if you're interested you can have a look around. I can't remember if it is a thread or just a few posts, but it's here someplace. I've only see 2 or 3 with the In-Line date around.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Conky said:


> If I was going to sell mine and command a high price because of the rarity, I would hunt down the thread. But if you're interested you can have a look around. I can't remember if it is a thread or just a few posts, but it's here someplace. I've only see 2 or 3 with the In-Line date around.


Personally I will never pay more then $3500 for any Doxa.
Nevertheless, it is a beautiful watch.
Lucky tat mine happen to be 'inline' too


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Re:*in line' date 2005 T graph.
What does "in line date" mean? Please somebody explain.
Thanks,
CC*


----------



## Dave0944 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi CC.....have a look at Dave's 300T-Graph just posted....the date is "in line" from my understanding....if you rotated the date one turn to the left..then .that is how some of the tri and bi compax T-Graphs ....had their date wheel set up...hope this helps...I'm sure more knowledgable Doxa collectors would be able to explain in more detail...all the best Dave


----------



## diverdown (Feb 14, 2006)

My trusty 750T Pro.......


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

With all the new Subs incoming, I thought it was time to bump this thread. Nothing new incoming for me, but wearing my 5000T for the entire weekend. What's on your wrist for the weekend?


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

What to choose














Went for the orange


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)

This came 2 1/2 hours ago. Love the orange minute hand.


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

)


----------



## Saltire (Oct 20, 2008)

Today the 1000T...


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

300 T-Graph


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Seeing as I only own 1 (so far) I'm wearing this one.


----------



## DED (Feb 19, 2006)

Been a long time! Was out of the Doxa scene until now, landed my grail! Here to stay!








cheers,
D


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

GMT-750T Caribbean


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

The newly arrived milshark.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Riddim Driven said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> RD


Man -o-Man I really need a beautiful Searambler like this.


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

My only Doxa so far:


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

This is so orange I want to lick it.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

found this in the back of the safe:


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)




----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Resurrected...


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Today it felt like a Caribbean kind of day... I like it!


----------



## NYMets0018 (Aug 9, 2019)

How old is that GMT model? That is kick ass!


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

NYMets0018 said:


> How old is that GMT model? That is kick ass!


The 750T GMT came out in 2007..I got this one about 5 years ago in mint condition.. It took me 4 yrs of searching all the forums and Ebay everyday to finally find one.. The GMTs never come up for sale. Especially the Caribbean. I might be selling my 750T GMT Divingstar, so contact me if anyone is interested.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
> “NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 22mm Isofrane? How did you deal with the issue of the size difference from the 21.5mm lugs and dealing with the screw lugs? I've come to hate wearing my 1500T Professional on the bracelet (it's heavy) to the point that I'm thinking of selling it unless I can put it on an Isofrane.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> Is that a 22mm Isofrane? How did you deal with the issue of the size difference from the 21.5mm lugs and dealing with the screw lugs? I've come to hate wearing my 1500T Professional on the bracelet (it's heavy) to the point that I'm thinking of selling it unless I can put it on an Isofrane.


It’s a Borealis 22mm strap easily squeezed on…
but, actually an Isofrane strap squeezes on even easier.
& I think it took about 3-4 minutes to align the lug bar into the holes correctly.
Cheers!


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

I always thought, "Orange divers aren't really office-appropriate..." Then this arrived yesterday and I decided, "Who cares?"


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*JENNY Caribbean 300

















Enjoy Today!*


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Aquamarine...


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Does this count?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

Probably posted this earlier in the thread---if not, my 1200t pro. It's been my travel watch all year.























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Woke up this morning and had those Statesboro Blues


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

SUB 300T


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

No brainer on Halloween


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph on a baseball glove strap Mott Straps (solar g-shocker on wus)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

As a kid in my 70's felt a little spunky today.


----------



## gliebig (May 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## theminio1977 (Oct 9, 2019)

300T Sharky









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rainy, gloomy day… no matter, the Doxa 1200T pro on Strapseeker will brighten your day 

Hadn’t worn it in a while, best orange diver ?
I’ve neglected it so making ip with several pics


----------



## theminio1977 (Oct 9, 2019)

My latest addition









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)

Trying out an isofrane on the 600t today


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

1200t at Maui Brewing House. My wife wanted to get the shot. 😁


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Old reliable


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17040438


Looks great! I've been considering a 1500T in Aquamarine


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Do these count? All I have for photos as my 750T's are put away.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Celebrating thanks giving with this one today.

Sent from my SM-S906U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------

